# Faltflyer mit cs3 erstellen



## GeromeHH (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Faltflyer mit 3 seiten erstellen auf dem Bilder sowie eine menge Text erscheinen soll. Da ich nun sogut wie keine erfahrung mit cs3 habe bitte ich um Hilfe.

Wie gesagt es sollen 3 Seiten auf einer A4 Quer werden beidseitig Bedruckt.

Ich hoffe das hr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. November 2009)

Hi,
solch ein Unterfangen sollte man eher in inDesign umsetzen da Photoshop da weniger fürgeeignet ist. Oder wenn du das jetzt nicht da hast könntest du auch Skriptus nehmen.

Ansonsten mußt du eben zwei A4 Seiten anlegen und mit Hilfslinien unterteilen. Beschnitt natürlich nicht vergessen. Und auch beim zusammenklappen daraan denken das eine Seite etwas kleiner sein muß damit das einwandfrei zusammengefaltet werden kann.

Dann alle Elemente jewils auf einzelne Ebenen verteilen damit du diese noch einzeln bearbeiten kannst.

Dann natürlich die Datei mit CMY und 3oo dpi erstellen.

Bei weiteren Fragen werde ich dir natürlich weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (27. November 2009)

Hai,

@DirtyWorld   : Leichte Korrektur  Scribus 

Wenn du das Ganze drucken lassen willst, kannst du evtl. Probleme bekommen wenn du Vorder-  und Rückseite des Flyers getrennt zum Drucker gibst.

Ein Layoutprogramm ist sicherlich besser geeignet.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. November 2009)

Danke Leo  .
Das hatte ich noch vergessen zu schreiben. Um das Problem was Leola anspricht kannst du die beiden Dateien in eine PDF-Datei schreiben über Datei>automatisieren>PDF Präsentation. Dort wählst du dann geöffnete Dateien hinzufügen.

Viele Grüße


----------

